
WebGL Path Tracing - wgx
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-tracing
======
demarq
Win64 8.1 HD3000

Here is my experience.

On chrome it works, but... after about 15 seconds my graphics card driver
crashes and the demo goes black. While it was working the demo was very laggy.

On firefox it worked, perfectly. It was smoothly responsive and noise was
barely noticeable after 3secs.

On internet Explorer, trying to change the scene presets causes mem usage to
climb furiously to to the point you have to kill it. otherwise the demo run
beautifully and was very responsive.

------
IvanK_net
I made a path traced online game few years ago ... What do you think about it?
[http://pog.ivank.net/](http://pog.ivank.net/)

~~~
Retra
Doesn't seem to work well in Chrome on OS X. The scene is all green, with
black rendering speckles accumulating all over. I can play for a few seconds,
but can't see much after a little bit.

------
iamcreasy
Blazing fast on both Chrome and Firefox. Running on Ubuntu 14.04, nvidia
gt750m(proprietary driver)

I wonder how would it hold up for complex scene with lots of different
materials. And how far it is form having effects like Caustic.

------
pjmlp
It works great on Firefox ESR 31.

However on Android 4.3 and 4.4 with Chrome 39, using a Qualcomm Adreno 305
GPU, I just get a black box. As usual with most WebGL stuff.

------
bhouston
Very nice. We do something similar, but with a production quality raytracer
(V-Ray) in the browser:

[https://clara.io/view/756670ed-61b9-4df8-82a7-74172814a8a2/r...](https://clara.io/view/756670ed-61b9-4df8-82a7-74172814a8a2/render)

Well, technically on a remote server that streams in.

~~~
Keyframe
This is really interesting and fast-ish. Who is the target audience for this
though? Is there a bridge to 3D apps and you are a render farm or what? I
can't imagine a scenario where everything is online in a browser?

~~~
bhouston
Everything is online in the browser with Clara.io - modeling, animation,
rendering, sharing, etc. Just sign up and try it.

~~~
Keyframe
I will! I was wondering what's the use case? Same as any desktop 3d app but in
browser? Was wondering, because in most studios I've been at you can't even
access internet from workstations you work on.

------
vegabook
I love the way it's at the _end_ of the ray tracing that the quality seems,
visually, to improve dramatically. It's almost as if, perceptually, a lot of
noise or a bit of noise are quite similar, but no noise is hugely more
pleasing to the eye. This also explains why some of the lower megapixel
cameras which create less pixel noise sometimes have better perceptual
quality.

~~~
mistercow
> This also explains why some of the lower megapixel cameras which create less
> pixel noise sometimes have better perceptual quality.

I'm pretty sure in those cases the higher megapixel cameras also have straight
up lower SNR.

------
saticmotion
Loading the table and chair scene caused a huge memory leak, quickly consuming
14GB of memory and then crashing Firefox.

It's still a cool demo though!

------
muhuk
Make sure you move the camera (click-and-drag) and the objects in the scene
(click to select then drag the bounding box).

------
tolmark12
(FYI, this crashes chrome for me) Works great in Safari, incredibly
performant!

------
bhhaskin
Doesn't work on chrome (Linux Mint)

~~~
iamcreasy
When you say Chrome, is it Chrome or Chromium? Do the javascript execution and
webgl performance same on both?

~~~
bhhaskin
Chrome and javascript & webgl enabled.

